# Merry Christmas 2013



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I'm getting ready to head out to celebrate our Family Christmas and also my birthday as well. I just happen to be one of those lucky ones who was born on Christmas Day!

Been married for 32yrs. and it took my wife's family almost 25 of those years to remember that my birthday was on Christmas! 

So before I headed out of town, I just wanted to stop by and wish everyone here at HauntForum.com......

A Very Safe and Wonderfull, "Merry Christmas 2013!" 

Celebrating the "Reason for the Season"......

 *_









_*And for those who "Just Believe"......
*_
_*








*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you as well, TW, and to all my crazy, delightful, and hauntingly creative HauntForum peeps!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Best wishes for Christmas and the New Year to all the forum peeps from over here in Great Britain.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

May you all have Halloween on Christmas! A very merry holiday to all my friends here.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a very happy and healthy new year!*


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone ...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry (or scary) Krampus night, Xmas-eve, Christmas Day!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all our forum fiends!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all the weird folks here! Love and happiness to you and yours! Cheers to 2014!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish a Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope you have a day filled with love.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all my HF Brethren! *


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

...and to all, a good night!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all Hauntforum members!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Back from holidays.

Hope everyone had a


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wishing all a very Merry Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas this year! And a Happy New Year everyone! 

Much Love<3


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

